# Is there a warning sound for low battery?



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Has anyone experienced a high pitched monotone beep that was remedied by flipping the light switch on and off?









My wife heard "the sound" and when she went in the trailer and tried to flip the lights on, the sound stopped but no light!









When I got home, she took me out to the trailer and cut the light switch on and the sound started again and then after she cut the light off it took a few seconds but the sound stopped again.









Anybody know what's going on? We have not been camping yet. We checked, nothing has been left on. I am thinking that for some reason maybe the battery just died, but why? Do I have to replace the battery or will it recharge when I plug the trailer back up. My wife and I were going to go through a set up this weekend to prepare me for my outing next weekend.

Any advice would be helpful. Thanks action

Jason


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Jason
I had this happen last year after the trailer sat for a while the battery drained down to the point the propane alarm would go off. Trying to turn on the lights would kill the battery and you get no alarm and no lights. Plug the trailer in or hook it up to your TV and everything sould be fine. And good luck with the new truck







.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap, I've heard that! It is a low battery (almost dead) situation, but I'm not sure exactly what is making the sound. Not sure if we have all the same stuff in our rigs (I have a 28F RL-S), but in my system, I thought it was coming from the stereo, but not sure. If you have a tv antenna, be sure and turn off the boost power, since it will drain your battery. At any rate, I don't think it is anything to worry about.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep its the battery being drained. The other posts are right, I would just add that the propane sensor can and will drain your battery even if everything else is off. That is why I installed a battery disconnect switch.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Y- where did you get the knife switch?


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I like that disconnect switch. You pick it up at Shucks?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Camping World or Camper Choice, pretty sure they both sell them. Don't make the error I did. I didn't double check the wiring mount, I drilled a hole for a screw to hold the wire. They sell them with a wing nut like this one.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Looks like jcwhitney has something that might work well, too. ($7)
http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/Product...ZX/appId-498227


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I had one of those too, Harbor Freight. About the same price too. The one I had was for auto use and had a small bypass to keep power on for a radio or something and I figured it would slowly drain plus I preferred the flip switch since it would leave a part to be removed and in my case probably lost.


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

does it matter whether you put the cut-off switch on the positive or the negative post?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Should be on the negative is what I've always been told. Sort of like always disconnect the negative battery first. I'm not sure why just one of those things my dad taught me.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Can anyone advise me as to what the process is when using one of these "battery disconnect switches" when my OB is equipped with dual 12v batteries?


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

I believe the reason that you disconnect the neg first is:

If the neg is still connected to ground, and the tool that you are using to disconnect the pos, touches a metal part of the engine or chassis, you creat a short circuit that has very violent results (the battery can explode)!!! If you disconnect the neg first, then while disconnecting the pos, your tool touches metal, the circuit is not short circuited and all is well.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mgonzo2u - I assume your dual 12v are hooked in parallel. If so connect the disconnect to the incoming negative line.









Mac - That sounds about right.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> If the neg is still connected to ground, and the tool that you are using to disconnect the pos, touches a metal part of the engine or chassis, you creat a short circuit that has very violent results (the battery can explode)!!!


At the very least, if it does arc, it will most likely knock you on your a.. err,..back side.














shy

The main thing is that you want to avoid the arc, like Mac said. We avoid cutting battery cables at motor vehicle accidents for the same reason. We always try to disconnect the cables fromt the terminals first, and if all else fails, then we cut the cable, (-) side first.









Tim


----------

